# Feder & Sag 951



## noox (3. April 2010)

Wie messt ihr eigentlich den Sag beim 951er? Intense gibt ja 35% an.

Da bei der Dämpferbeschreibung (Fox DHX RC4) steht, am Dämpfer messen, habe ich's mit eine paar Vergleichsfedern (zu weich und zu hart) am Dämpfer gemessen und mich dann für eine 350er entschieden (<70kg ohne Gewand). Der Spring Calculator von TF Tuned Shox wirft 315 (68kg) bzw. 338 (73kg mit Equipment) aus. Deswegen dachte ich, die 350er passt.

Mit der 350er habe ich ca. 24 mm Sag am Dämpfer im Stehen (26 mm im Sitzen). Allerdings ist das meiner Meinung nach viel zu weich.

Ich hab jetzt mal ausgemessen, was dieser Sag am Dämpfer Sag am Hinterbau ergibt. 

Bei 8.5" (215,9 mm):
19 mm Sag am Dämpfer => ca. 81 mm Sag am Hinterbau
25 mm Sag am Dämpfer => ca. 102 mm Sag am Hinterbau
Ich hoffe, ich hab hier halbwegs richtig gemessen. 

D.h. dass der Dämpfer am Anfang über 4:1 übersetzt ist. Insgesamt ist er aber 2,8:1 übersetzt!

Bei meinem Sag von ca. 25 mm am Dämpfer (33%) ergeben sich 47% Sag am Hinterbau!


Wenn man die 35% Sag am Hinterbau annimmt, wären das 76 mm Federweg. Das wären ca. 18 mm am Dämpfer oder 24%.

Aber das kommt mir auch nicht plausibel vor. Weil diese 18mm Sag am Dämpfer habe ich mit der Originalen 500er Feder gemessen. Mit der 450er Titanfeder von meinem alten V10 habe ich 20 mm Sag am Dämpfer gemessen. Die 500 ist mir aber definitiv zu hart. Und es wäre auch seltsam, wenn ich bei weniger Federweg und längerem Dämpferhub dieselbe Feder benötige, wie beim V10 (wobei's dort schon auf der weicheren Seite war). 

Zusammenfassend: Mit 35% Sag am Dämpfer ist es IMHO zu weich. Mit 35% Sag am Hinterbau ist es zu hart. Was stimmt da?


Hab jetzt auf 8,0" umgesteckt. Da bin ich bei 19-20mm Sag am Dämpfer (26%), was ca. 76 mm bzw. 37% Sag am Hinterbau entspricht. 


Ich gehe also jetzt mal davon aus, dass sich die 35% auf den Hinterbau beziehen und NICHT auf den Dämpfer. Ich find's blöd, dass Intense das nicht genauer angibt. Hinterbau ausmessen ist immer ein Hund. Dämpfer-Hub messen ist dagegen easy. Irritiert hat mich dann auch noch das Ergebnis von TF Tuned Shox, die ja sogar eine Feder unter 350 für Fox und VPP empfohlen haben. 

Stimmen meine Überlegungen, oder habe ich da irgendwo Denkfehler? Welche Federn fährt ihr je nach Federweg, Gewicht und Dämpfer?

Bei Intense (USA) habe ich vor ein paar Wochen per Mail angefragt wie man den Sag misst, und ob sie eine Empfehlung für eine Feder für 70kg (+ ein paar Daten) haben. Habe aber nix zurückbekommen. Finde ich eigentlich eine Frechheit bei so teuren Rahmen.

Werd mir jetzt mal durchüberlegen, ob ich die 350er für 8.0 Zoll Federweg behalte, oder die doch gleich durch eine 400er ersetzen sollte.


----------



## DH_RYDA (3. April 2010)

sers noox, wer wird denn da dem DH-Board untreu?
schau mal bei den FAQs auf der intense Homepage, da steht der empfohlene Sag (i glab 1,05 zoll also 26,7mm). bin selber 83kilo schwer, fahre ein 951 mit Double Barrel und brauch eine 550er feder, die im 8inch modus perfekt passt, im 8,5 schon eher weich ist (kann man mit viel dämpfung ausgleichen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noox (3. April 2010)

In unsere Forum möchte ich das Bike erst in den nächsten Tagen vorstellen 

Danke für die Info. Ist schon länger her, dass ich mir diese Grafik in den Intense-FAQs angeschaut habe. Ich hätte jetzt eine Spur weniger Sag als in der Tabelle dort angegeben. Aber verstehen tu ich das nicht: Mit dem Sag am Dämpfer habe ich schon den halben Federweg verbraucht (100 mm). Aber dann behalte ich mir mal die Feder und schaue, wie es sich fährt.


----------



## DH_RYDA (3. April 2010)

muss ehrlich sagen so genau mess ich dass nicht aus. von canecreek ist mir die 550er empfohlen worden (und eine Setup hab ich auch bekommen). ob das ein paar mm auf oder ab sind ist egal, vom gefühl her muss es passen...

beim DHX würde ich es so machen: möglichst wenig druck in der hauptkammer und die kammer nicht zu verkleinern (so dass 2,5 striche sichtbar sind). 
nachdem das so progressiv wird, brauch man den Luftdruck nicht zu hoch einstellen, sonst nutz man den Fw nicht aus.....

und vielleicht eher zu einer 400er greifen (nebenbei spann ich meine Federn nie vor, so dass die feder nicht wackelt)


----------



## noox (3. April 2010)

Danke! Bottom Out habe ich eh ziemlich offen. 

Hab so rumgemessen, weil ich mir überhaupt net sicher war welche Feder. Vom Sag her habe ich genau die richtige erwischt, wie es scheint. Aber mir kommt's halt viel zu weich vor. 

Muss dann mal einen Testride machen, damit ich mehr sagen kann.


----------



## swabian (3. April 2010)

Ähnliches Problem habe ich auch, wiege 76Kg nackt also 80Kg mit Klamotten und Ausrüstung, fahre eine 450er Titanfeder im DHX 4, bei 200mm Federweg komme ich am Dämpfer auch auf ca. 20mm, fährt sich aber mit der Gabel (Fox 40 Titan blau) ziemlich ausgewogen, wenn ich umhänge auf maximalen Federweg benötige ich ca. 6 Umdrehungen mehr Vorspannung und habe immer noch über 25mm am Dämpfer gemessen (Low Speed 5 Klicks geöffnet, Highspeed 10 Klicks. Im Stand fühlt es sich an als wäre der Hinterbau viel zu weich, aber beim Fahren hingegen (Wildbad DH2)
optimal und auch super ausgewogen, schluckt so ziemlich jede Wurzelkante, bei den kleinen Stufen weiter unten vor dem Tunnel und vor den Holzbauten keine Durchschläge.
Ich dachte Anfangs auch ich bräuchte eine 500er Feder, aber trotz mehr Sag ist mir die 450er nicht als unausgewogen aufgefallen!

Sorry wenn ich blöd frage, aber wie messt Ihr den Federweg am Hinterbau, welche Bezugspunkte nehmt Ihr?
Das VPP Systen hat ja eine S-förmige Raderhebungskurve...


----------



## noox (3. April 2010)

8kg mehr und du fährst die 450er...  Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal die 400er anlachen.

Ich hab's so gemessen, dass ich mit einem Spanngurt den Reifen zum Sattel gespannt habe. Vorher hatte ich schon den Sag am Dämpfer gemessen. Diesen Sag habe ich dann mit dem Spanngurt eingestellt. Dann habe ich das Bike auf den Radständer gehängt. Den Abstand zwischen Reifen und Boden gemessen und dann den Spanngurt aufgemacht und nochmals gemessen. Stimmt sicher nicht so 100% mit Winkel etc. Aber so ungefähr sollt's schon hinkommen.


----------



## DH_RYDA (4. April 2010)

wie gesagt, mach dir da nicht zuviele gedanken, so genau isses nicht. wenn dann miss am dämpfer. nachdem ich schon etliche VPP bikes gefahren bin, merk ich schon beim aufsitzen, ob ich im "sweet spot" bin. 

das problem ist beim 951, dass es am anfänglich sehr weich ist und dann recht progressiv wird. fährt man eine zu harte feder, nutzt man die Fw nie ganz aus, fährt man eine zu weiche feder, sackt das ganz ziemlich ein und man nutzt der fw schlecht aus.

ich hab mittlerweile mein perfektes setup gefunden, wobei ich recht viel LowSpeed Druck-stufe eingestellt habe um auch halb wegs stabil im richtige bereich zu bleiben. mit der HighSpeed druckstufe muss man aufpassen, durch die progression steigt dann indirekt auch die HS druckstufe an und der hinterbau wird bei schnellern, harten schlägen bockig...


----------



## noox (4. April 2010)

Ja genau das Verhalten (anfangs sehr weich, dann sehr progressiv) ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber vermutlich ist das eh ziemlich geschickt: Die kleinen Unebenheiten bügelt es weg, wenn man sich für einen Sprung wegdrücken will wird's hart und bei der Landung hat man Reserven.

Viel Low Speed Druckstufe kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Ist für mich allerdings noch neu, weil ich bisher nur den DHX 5.0 hatte.


----------



## swabian (27. April 2010)

Nach mehrmaligem testen in Wildbad:

Federweg 8,8 inch (oberes Loch), Ausfallende mitte, Feder 450 Nukeproof, vorgespannt auf ca. 23-25mm Sag im Stehen gemessen. Lowspeed 10 (anfangs 4-5), Highspeed 8-12 Klicks von ganz zu gemessen.
Im Stand dachte ich zu viel Negativfederweg und viel zu weich, aber beim Fahren war es echt genial, der Hinterbau saugt sich dermaßen am Untergrund fest, ist jetzt super bremsneutral, läuft super in der Spur, lässt sich durch das geringe Gewicht auch noch an Kanten klasse abdrücken!
Als ich wieder zurückbaute auf 8 inch fuhr sich das Bike viel nervöser, viel härter und war auch empfindlicher gegen hochkicken!
Auch von dem Balkon war die Landung mit 8,8 inch viel angenehmer und ohne Durchschlag!
Man könnte auch die Druckstufe noch weiter öffnen!

Hatte vorher noch nie ein VPP Bike und ich muß sagen, es fühlt sich total anders an als mein Flatline oder das Ion meines Kumpels, wie geschaffen für Wildbad!

P.S. Gewicht 76Kg nackt, Bottom out ganz offen, Druck 120PSI


----------



## noox (27. April 2010)

Ich habe auch den erste Bike mit Lift Tag hinter mir. Ziemlich wurzelig, aber kaum Sprünge oder extreme Heizer-Abschnitte. Daher noch nicht 100% aussagekräftig. 

Kurz die Daten: 350er Nukeproof Titanfeder.  68-70 kg nackt. 8.5" Federweg. RC4. Nicht ganz den angegebenen Sag. Bottom Out komplett offen. Bisschen über Minimaldruck. HSC komplett offen. LSC 3/4 zu. 

Beim Draufsitzen fühlt es sich sehr weich an. Beim Fahren war's aber total unauffällig. Und am Ende des Tages hatte ich noch über 20 mm Hub-Reserver am Dämpfer (ink. Anschlaggummi gemessen) D.h. ich hab an die 50 mm Federweg gar nicht genutzt. 

Eins muss ich allerdings noch verifizieren: Ich habe den Rebound so eingestellt, dass ich mir im Stand beim Drücken gedacht habe, dass es passt. Beim Fahren hatte ich immer wieder das Problem, dass ich plötzlich so frontlastig war. Hab dann den Rebound einen Klick zugemacht und ich hatte das Problem nicht mehr. Bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher, ob's das einfach an der Gewöhnung am neuen Bike lag, oder wirklich am Rebound. 

Momentan wirkts im Stand nämlich relativ träge - sowohl Compression als auch Rebound. Da muss ich noch testen, ob es schneller auch ginge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyou (4. Juni 2010)

Bevor ich was vermurkse frag ich lieber nach... wie krieg ich beim RC4 in meinem 951er die Buchse auf der Reboundseite weg? Also nicht die Reduzierstücke die auf der Buchse drauf sind (die krieg ich weg) sondern die Buchse selber? Das Ding steckt bombenfest und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die durchgängig ist und ich mit dem Hammer draufschlagen kann oder ob das auch Einzelstücke zum rausziehen sind... comprende?? 

Hintergrund; ich bin zurzeit das richtige Setup für mich am ausprobieren. Die oberen Beiträge haben schon ziemlich geholfen aber trotzdem bin ich beim letzten Bikeparkbesuch zu oft aufgesetzt. Mein neuer Taco sieht aus als wär er schon 3 Jahre geshredded worden  Deshalb möcht ich mal ne härtere Feder ausprobieren.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juni 2010)

müsste durchgehend sein... 
ich würde ne größere nuss auf das teil stülpen evtl stoff dazwischen umdrehen und mim gummihammer die buchse einfach raushauen. rein geht sie dann wieder mit ner schraubzwinge oder wie das heißt...


----------



## cyou (8. Juni 2010)

Ok... danke erstmal. Ich hab jetzt vorerst mal WD40 draufgespritzt in der Hoffnung dass es "lockerer" wird. Werds dann mal nach deinen Ausführungen probieren sobald die neue Feder gekommen ist.


----------



## cyou (12. Juni 2010)

Ist also tatsächlich durchgehend  Aber das Ding hab ich nur mit intensiven Hammerschlägen rausbekommen... da ist praktisch null Toleranz dazwischen und rostig war's auch noch. Ich probier jetzt mal ne 450er Feder bei einem Kampfgewicht von ca. 76 kg. Ich hoffe das Federverhalten wird nicht schlechter, dafür weniger Bodenkontakt. Mal schaun...


----------



## Datonate (16. Juni 2010)

Ist es tatsächlich so, dass man bei einer Titanfeder immer 50 lbs drauf rechnen muss als wie die vorhandene Stahlfeder hart ist? Angenommen ich fahre eine 400er Stahlfeder. Sollte ich dann zu einer 450er Titanfeder greifen?

mfg Dato


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Juni 2010)

logisch denken kann nichts schaden.
400 lbs sind 400 lbs egal ob bei stahl oder ti...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (17. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub ich verwechsel Länge mit Härte. Mir gehts hier um die Härte. Die Länge ist logischerweise die selbe .


----------



## teatimetom (17. Juni 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> logisch denken kann nichts schaden.
> 400 lbs sind 400 lbs egal ob bei stahl oder ti...





nur die kennlinine ist etwas anders,
ti ist am anfang plüschiger  

insgesamt ist die federrate = härte schon gleich ....


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Juni 2010)

Datonate schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich verwechsel Länge mit Härte. Mir gehts hier um die Härte. Die Länge ist logischerweise die selbe .



hä? wie ttt schon bestätigt: härte ist gleich...


----------



## Datonate (17. Juni 2010)

Bedeutet also, wenn ich atm eine 400er Stahlfeder fahre, häng ich dann eine 400er Titanfeder rein und alles ist schick nur eben leichter?


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Juni 2010)

B i n g o ! dafür gibt es doch die angaben einer feder: härte x hub.


----------



## Datonate (18. Juni 2010)

Ah ok. Dann wird sich mein Kumpel aber freuen, da er jetzt eine härtere Titanfeder für Originalpreis gekauft hat. Er war/ ist der Meinung, dass man bei Titan nächst höhere Feder nehmen muss.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## swabian (18. Juni 2010)

Verlasst euch nicht nur auf die Angaben, die stimmen nicht immer, ich habe mal bei meinem Motorrad Fahrwerksspezialisten ein paar nachmessen lassen
(mit Grafik und Verlauf) und da waren deutliche Unterschiede z.B. eine Marzocchi 450 hatte im Schnitt ca. 500 eine Fox gleicher Bezeichnung eher 410 und eine Nuke Proof Titan ca. 430, deshalb entstehen auch die Unterschiede bei den Meinungen weil wahrscheinlich Niemand seine genaue Federhärte kennt!  und das führt sozusagen zu dem gefährlichen Halbwissen und Behauptungen!

Am Besten irgendwo mal ausprobieren und dann die gleiche Feder vom selben Hersteller kaufen, da ist die Chance die gleiche Federrate zu erhalten ziemlich groß!


----------



## Datonate (18. Juni 2010)

hmm ich geh schlafen


----------



## DrMainhattan (23. August 2010)

tausche aktuell laufend die 400er gegen die 450er feder, 78kg...

wie sind eure aktuellen settings nach einigen wochen einfahrzeit?


----------



## DH_RYDA (23. August 2010)

swabian schrieb:


> Verlasst euch nicht nur auf die Angaben, die stimmen nicht immer, ich habe mal bei meinem Motorrad Fahrwerksspezialisten ein paar nachmessen lassen
> (mit Grafik und Verlauf) und da waren deutliche Unterschiede z.B. eine Marzocchi 450 hatte im Schnitt ca. 500 eine Fox gleicher Bezeichnung eher 410 und eine Nuke Proof Titan ca. 430, deshalb entstehen auch die Unterschiede bei den Meinungen weil wahrscheinlich Niemand seine genaue Federhärte kennt!  und das führt sozusagen zu dem gefährlichen Halbwissen und Behauptungen!
> 
> Am Besten irgendwo mal ausprobieren und dann die gleiche Feder vom selben Hersteller kaufen, da ist die Chance die gleiche Federrate zu erhalten ziemlich groß!



die kennlinie bei Federn ist immer materialunspezifisch, d.h. 400lbs sind bei Stahl und Titan gleich. ABER diese Angaben sind anscheinend irgendwelche Durschnittwerte die die diversen Anbieter sich aus den Fingern saugen. Nachdem es hier eine grosse Streuung gibt, ist das der unterschied, der merkbar ist, wenn man Stahl und Titanfedern probiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (24. August 2010)

550er Feder in der langen FW-Einstellung. 
90 kg schwer
X-Fusion Vector HLR mit 5 Klicks Lowspeed
G3 in flachster Einstellung

Anfänglich wars mir viel zu weich, nach einer Gewöhnungsphase passts jetzt aber. Federweg wird sehr gut genutzt, schlägt aber auch bei groben Sachen nicht durch.
Bin echt top zufrieden, das Hinterrad klebt am Boden, lässt sich aber auch wunderbar zum Absprung bewegen.


----------



## fox-ranger (28. August 2010)

Hallo, am DO kommt mein lang lang ersehntes 951... konnte mich erst nach einem jahr durchringen eins zu kaufen es war mir am anfang zuviel trubel um den weltklasse rahmen.

meine frage, ist die long radstand ein grosser unterschied zur medium einstellung? und was liegt dem rahmen besser 8 oder die 8.5 inch?

ich fahre viel in morgins und zuhause wald steinig aber dort ohne anlieger und gross springen?
ev hat mir jemand tips..

fahrbereit bin ich 95 kg und habe eine 450 ti feder um auf den rc4 zu schrauben..


----------



## haha (28. August 2010)

die 450er wird in der 8.5er einstellung zu weich sein, da bin ich mir 100% sicher. 550er sollte es auf jeden fall sein.
bin in morgins die ganze zeit in der flachen einstellung gefahren, alles andere ist mir zu steil vom lw her. die rote dort mal kurz in der mittleren, danach aber direkt wieder umgestellt auf lang. 
finde dass der rahmen sein potential nur in der 8.5er einstellung erreicht. in der 8er stempelt er wesentlich mehr beim bremsen, und das tretlager sitzt auch deutlich höher. kommt vor allem durch den höheren SAG in der 8.5er einstellung.
gute wahl aber auf jeden fall


----------



## fox-ranger (28. August 2010)

merci, ist in der 8.5 stellung mit dem rc4 nicht am ende des federwegs schon so eine progressive dass man mit 450 fahren kann?


----------



## haha (28. August 2010)

doch, das schon.. aber der negativ federweg am anfang ist dann viel zu hoch. da schleift das tretlager fast am boden. 
ich mit etwas über 90kg fahrfertig habe mit der 550er feder fast 40 % sag am dämpfer gemessen ( x-fusion vector hlr ). mit mehr lowspeed hab ich das auf etwa 35% reduzieren können.
probiers aus mit der 450er, ich bin mir aber sicher, dass du nicht glücklich damit wirst


----------



## fox-ranger (28. August 2010)

ok.
was sagst du zu all den  gebrochenen rahmen und rear? macht mir schon angst...


----------



## fox-ranger (29. August 2010)

haha schrieb:


> die 450er wird in der 8.5er einstellung zu weich sein, da bin ich mir 100% sicher. 550er sollte es auf jeden fall sein.
> bin in morgins die ganze zeit in der flachen einstellung gefahren, alles andere ist mir zu steil vom lw her. die rote dort mal kurz in der mittleren, danach aber direkt wieder umgestellt auf lang.
> finde dass der rahmen sein potential nur in der 8.5er einstellung erreicht. in der 8er stempelt er wesentlich mehr beim bremsen, und das tretlager sitzt auch deutlich höher. kommt vor allem durch den höheren SAG in der 8.5er einstellung.
> gute wahl aber auf jeden fall




was ist mit hinten mitte und 8.5 ?


----------



## haha (29. August 2010)

nicht ganz so weich.. minimal härter. 
da hilft nur eins: ausporbieren
meine vermutung wie gesagt: 450er wird dir zu weich sein.
zu weiter oben:
hab keine defekte mitbekommen. kann bei allem passieren. und wenn, gibts zumindest hier in Deutschland nen prima vertrieb, der schnell und ohne zicken handelt


----------



## fox-ranger (30. August 2010)

ok. danke für die mühe, gemäss deiner aussage und den tips in ridemonkey.com probiere ich mal ne 500lb am rc4.. werde aber dann ein bos stoy zu legen für nächste Saison..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyou (30. August 2010)

Ich fahr das 951er mit einer 450er Feder bei fahrbereiten ca. 75kg. Somit bist du mit einer 500er Feder sicher besser bedient zum Austesten. Zu den Bruchgeschichten... einige Rahmen sind beim Hinterbau direkt beim Link gebrochen (findest sicher Bilder im Internet...). Anscheinend war hier zuwenig Material bei den ersten Produktionen verbruzzelt worden. Mit den aktuellen Auslieferung sollte dieses Problem jedoch nicht mehr bestehen. Ich persönlich hab nen Rahmen aus den Anfangstagen und prüfe diesen regelmässig an dieser Stelle. Aber mit meinen 75kg bin ich da ziemlich zuversichtlich dass ich da keine Probleme haben werde.


----------



## fox-ranger (30. August 2010)

news brauche kein bos zu kaufen...
ich kann gemass elka techniker mein shocker getunter elka stage5 im 951 fahren!! und 450lb sei ideal bei 93kg gewicht.
siehe hier
http://www.elkasuspension.com/downloads/applications/ELKA-MTB-ApplicationList.pdf

elka sagt:
Hi Antonio

The Cove Shocker and Intense951 use the same lenght of shock, same compression valving but the rebound valving on the Intense is a bit stronger so you might want to run a stronger rebound by 4-5 clics.
You may have to go softer on the spring for the Intense, we go around 50pnds less then the Shocker.

Regards,

Yann Guilbeault
Sales Representative


----------



## DrMainhattan (31. August 2010)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> Hallo, am DO kommt mein lang lang ersehntes 951... konnte mich erst nach einem jahr durchringen eins zu kaufen es war mir am anfang zuviel trubel um den weltklasse rahmen.
> 
> meine frage, ist die long radstand ein grosser unterschied zur medium einstellung? und was liegt dem rahmen besser 8 oder die 8.5 inch?
> 
> ...



denke auch, die ist zu weich für dich. bin ca 80kg fahrfertig und habe die 450er verbaut. die 500er war mir VIEL zu steif und die 400er ist mir so wie's ausschaut zu weich... bin aber noch am probieren und ständigen austauschen.


----------



## fox-ranger (4. September 2010)

haha schrieb:


> 550er Feder in der langen FW-Einstellung.
> 90 kg schwer
> X-Fusion Vector HLR mit 5 Klicks Lowspeed
> G3 in flachster Einstellung
> ...



hey, 550er feder long und 8.5 heute in morgins... einfach nur geil das 951 ! hätte es nie gedacht bin viel schneller und relaxter unterwegs als mit dem shocker!!


----------



## DrMainhattan (5. September 2010)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> hey, 550er feder long und 8.5 heute in morgins... einfach nur geil das 951 ! hätte es nie gedacht bin viel schneller und relaxter unterwegs als mit dem shocker!!



wieviel druck hast du in der kammer?


----------



## fox-ranger (5. September 2010)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> wieviel druck hast du in der kammer?



beim elka kannst du nichts verändern oder nachschauen ist nitrogen gefüllt und das ventil ist anders da geht keine pumpe aber ca 150psi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (11. September 2010)

ok... hab neulich mal mit fox konferiert, mir war die 400er teilweise genau recht (durchs gerÃ¶ll), dann aber wieder beim pedallieren/springen zu fluffig.

antwort:
"... You may  want to up your boost valve pressure when using the 400. It comes stock at  150psi so Iâd try it at 175-180psi. This will provide a stiffer feel and add  more compression damping. You can adjust the bottom out knob if you are looking  to add more bottom out resistance. The bottom out knob will make the end of the  spring curve more progressive. ..."


----------



## fox-ranger (14. September 2010)

in der 8inch position 3g mitte elka 951 tunning dämpfer fahre ich eine 450 diverse ti feder und habe 25mm sag... bin 95 kg


----------



## MoNu (19. September 2010)

hi

also ich fahre jetzt im mom eine 500er feder in der 8,5er einstellung und aufem RC4 den mindest druck.

wiegen tue ich mit rad klamotten 68kg.

am anfang is der dämpfer sehr weich also viel sag aber beim fahren sieht das schon wieder anders aus.

fahre 3 klicks hsc und 0 lsc bottum out ne halbe umdrehung rein.


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. September 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also ich fahre jetzt im mom eine 500er feder in der 8,5er einstellung und aufem RC4 den mindest druck.
> 
> ...



Interessant! Ist das nicht sehr hart? Fahre nämlich zzt ne 400er bei ca. 80kg... (dafür aber mit mehr PSI in der Kammer)


----------



## MoNu (20. September 2010)

also ich komme damit 100% zurecht!
der fw wird perfekt genutzt.

aber wenn ich die möglichkeit bekomme würde ich einfahc gerne mal ne 400er feder testen wollen bzw. ne 450er!


----------



## .Pippo. (28. Juni 2011)

Servus,

Ich klink mich mal ein, hab seit paar Wochen auch nen 951 =)
Bin vom fahrverhalten extrem zufrieden,
aber ich finde einfach nicht die richtige Einstellung zwischen sag und weichem federverhalten.
Entweder hab ich zuviel sag, oder das ding wir brutal hart.

Dämpfer ist der Rc4
Aktuell fahr ich ne 450er stahl feder.
Hsc 3
Lsc fast ganz zu
Bottom out 0
Luft 9 bar

Und die FW einstellung auf 216mm.

Ich habe einfach zuviel sag, ansonstne fährt sichs angenehm,
hab ihr vorschläge?

mfg


----------



## MoNu (28. Juni 2011)

Hi

mach mal:

HCS 5
LCS 2
Bottom out 1 umdrehung rein
luft bei 150psi
federvorspannung 2 umdrehungen.

mFg


----------



## .Pippo. (28. Juni 2011)

danke, werd ich testen,
aber wenn ich weniger lsc mach,
müssts noch weicher werden oder?


----------



## MoNu (28. Juni 2011)

ist richtig.


----------



## .Pippo. (29. Juni 2011)

Mh, Sag ist nicht wirklich besser geworden.
Habe mit der aktuellen Einstellung ca. 40+ % Sag am Dämpfer,
ist eindeutig zuviel, aber nur so nutze ich den FW aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (29. Juni 2011)

probier mal nen bischen mehr federvorspannung...


----------



## .Pippo. (30. Juni 2011)

Hab ich bereits, mit 2 Umdrehungen wirds auch nicht wirklich besser.

Ich teste jetzt mal die 8" FW einstellung mit der 450er feder,
und 3 LSC/HSC.
Weil mit der 400er Feder hab ich schon wieder viel Sag.

Allerdings fühlt sich der hinterbau auf 8" mit 450er gegen Ende
sehr hart an, zu hart, ich nutz nicht den ganzen FW...

Schwierige Sache


----------



## haha (30. Juni 2011)

475er Feder und fertig


----------



## .Pippo. (30. Juni 2011)

Mh, könnte sein, vill wirds dann gegen Ende aber auch wieder zu hart.

Aber mal ne generelle Frage,
ist die Einstellung auf 8" gegen ende Progressiver  als die auf 8,5" ?


----------



## Sigggi24 (24. August 2012)

Servus!
Ich hatte auch zirka 2 Monate zu kämpfen bis mein Rc4 im 951 richtig funktioniert hat!
Da waren zirka 4 bis 5 verschiedene Federn drin bis hin zu anderen Shims!

Ich wieg mit Bikekleidung ca. 80 kg und fahr nun eine 600x3.00 Titan Feder!
Hab jetzt einen Sag von 33% und läuft perfekt!
Hier noch mein Setting zum Dämpfer!
Fahr mit 174 psi = 12 bar
LSC: 9 Klicks
HSC: 3 Klicks
Bottomout: 1 Umdrehung!
Zugstufe: 4 Klicks!

Natürlich ist das SetUp nur für meine Heimstrecke gedacht und wird je nach Bikepark um ein paar Klicks angepasst!
Aber man kann es auch ein solides Grundsetup fahren!


Greeetz


----------



## LeonII (16. November 2013)

Hi all,

Hat jemand ein paar tips für mich? Ich habe jetzt auch nen fox RC4 und wollte mal fragen was für setups ihr empfehlt? Ich wiege nackig 80kg und habe jetzt ne 450iger nukeproof ti Feder drin. Fahre im unteren Loch (200mm), Ausfallenden mitte und bevorzuge ein popiges straffes Fahrwerk. Habe in der fox 40 die grüne ti Feder drin.

Bräuchte mal noch ein paar tips zur Einstellung, was habt ihr eingestellt?




MfG


----------



## RB_Toyride (6. Dezember 2014)

Hi, ich lasse nur ungern einen toten fred wieder aufleben, aber will auch keinen neuen deswegen erstellen.
Ich fahre seit einigen wochen ein 951 mit einem CCDB.
ich bin soweit recht zufrieden, allerdings schlägt er bei Drops und größeren Sprüngen immer durch. Also nicht sehr stark aber merklich. Was mich wundert, ist, dass ihr alle im Vergleich zu mir sehr weiche Federn fahrt. Ich habe bei einem Gewicht von leichten 64 kg fahrfertig eine 450 Feder mit 3 Umdrehungen Vorspannung verbaut. Der Rahmen ist aus 2010 und ich fahre ihn in der mittleren Stellung im langen Federweg. Habe auch knapp 40% Sag am Dämpfer im Stehen.
Was stimmt da nicht? Und welche Feder würdet ihr mir Raten mit welchen Einstellungen?

VG Marc


----------



## RB_Toyride (9. Dezember 2014)

Huhu 
Kann mir niemand weiterhelfen?

Vg


----------



## fiddel (18. Dezember 2014)

moin ich fahre auch einen ccdb im 951! bin auch nur relativ zufrieden... ich habe das gleiche, bei großen schlägen schlägt er durch!
fahre eine 550er feder und wiege 100kg 
mit dem dhx 5.0 hat die Federhärte gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RB_Toyride (25. Dezember 2014)

Also laut Flatout Suspension muss der CCDB im 951 mit deutlich mehr HSC gefahren werden. Habe ihnen mein Problem geschildert und die Antwort war echt hilfreich. Sie meinen ne weit offene Zugstufe und eine höhere Druckstufe, sowohl highspeed als auch lowspeed, lösen das Problem. Dabei soll die LSC zwar auch stark aber niedriger als die HSC eingestellt werden. 
Hab mal ein bisschen rumgespielt und es ist schon besser geworden. Ganz fertig und glücklich bin ich aber immer noch nicht da werd ich nächste Saison noch bissal was zu tun haben.

Vg Marc


----------



## RB_Toyride (12. Januar 2015)

Trotz mehrerer Testfahrten auf dem Hometrail ist es nicht besser geworden. Vor allem mache ich mir immer noch Gedanken über den Sag. Wie gesagt fahre ich eine 450er Feder. Laut der Homepage von Cane Creek wird mir zu einer 300er Feder geraten. Aber die wäre dann doch viel zu weich. 
Bin mittlerweile am überlegen ob ich nicht einen anderen Dämpfer besorgen sollte. Besonders gut gefällt mir der VIVID Air. Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee? 
Oder soll ich zum RC4 greifen? Mit dem scheint ihr ja alle gute Erfahrungen zu machen.

Vg Marc


----------



## Airjumper (19. Februar 2017)

jetzt muss ich leider den alten Thread mal wieder auskramen!
@marc_us  was ist bei dir mit dem Dämpfer geworden? hast du dir den Vivid Air reingebaut?
Ich habe jetzt nen BOS Stoy verbaut der echt super ging, der mir aber leider die Hufe hochgerissen hat (Trennkolben zerbröselt nachm Service) und nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, das man einzelne Teile von BOS nicht wirklich bekommt. Einen Ersatzteilspenderdämpfer wäre ne Option, allerdings sind die von den Preisen jetzt schon fast so nah dran, das man sich nen VIVID Air oder nen CCDB kaufen könnte.... bin da grad echt im schwanken was ich mache...

Eigentlich wollte ich die kleine Französin weiter fahren, die macht so schöne Schluckgeräusche und er läuft ja wirklich scheiße gut.... aber das mit den Ersatzteilen is halt echt scheiße... Wegen nen scheiß 20€ Teil kannste den Dämpfer schmeißen Und zu BOS schicken....da bekomm ich nen anderen "besseren" Dämpfer für...


----------



## RB_Toyride (19. Februar 2017)

Hi, 
Zu deinem bos kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Denke der Vivid Air wird ganz gut drin laufen. Ein Bekannter von mir ist den auch in einem VPP Hinterbau gefahren. Die Bedenken, dass der Dämpfer zu progressiv wäre in Kombination mit dem Hinterbau hatte er nicht und der Federweg würde gut genutzt. 

Der CCDB läuft auch sehr gut drin. Aber das Problem für mich war immer dass man nicht so gut an die einsteller gekommen ist, sofern man nicht auch das cand. creek Tool hat. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen. 
Vg Marc.


----------



## Airjumper (19. Februar 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Naja der vivid und der CCDB ist eigentlich keine wirkliche Option für mich, wäre aber neun Lösungsansatz.
Ich schau jetzt das ich einen defekten Stoy erwische  und meinen repariere. Hoffe ich finde was


----------

